# WLAN Probleme mit madwifi Treibern

## linpacman

Hallo

Ich habe auf einem Thinkpad T42 für die eingebaute IBM a/b/g WLAN Karte die madwifi Treiber  0.1_pre20050420 installiert und kann auch einwandfrei zum Access Point connecten. Wenn sich das Notebook direkt neben dem Access Point befindet, läuft alles auf maximalier Geschwindigkeit (54MBit). Wenn das Notebook allerdings etwas größere Enternung zum Access Point hat, besteht das Problem, daß die Übertragungsgeschiwndigkeit zuerst in Ordnung ist aber innerhalb kurzer Zeit absinkt.

Ich habe das gleiche unter Windows getestet und dort habe ich im Garten nahezu konstante 36MBit. Sehr selten bricht der Speed mal etwas ein aber regelt auch denn sehr schnell wieder auf 36MBit hoch.

Unter Gentoo habe ich am gleichen Standort auch kurze Zeit 36MBit aber die Geschwindigkeit sinkt dann stufenweise teilweise auf bis zu 1MBit ab. Woran könnte das liegen? Auf der madwifi Webseite gibt es auch eine neuere Version des Treibers, allerdings ist diese noch nicht im Portage Tree.

Ich habe ein wenig den Eindruck, daß bei Störungen auf der Luftstrecke der Speed runtergeregelt aber dann nicht wieder hochgeregelt wird.

Hier nochmal mein iwconfig:

ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"accesspoint"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.442 GHz  Access Point: 00:01:36:07:11:14

          Bit Rate:9 Mb/s   Tx-Power:50 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:wep-key   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=21/94  Signal level=-76 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:1  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

Hat hier jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Problem lösen kann?

----------

## linpacman

Gibt es keine Lösung für das Problem?

----------

